# Round Two, Game Seven: NJ Nets vs Detroit Pistons



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

<center>*Eastern Conference Semifinals
Game 7*</center>

*<center>New Jersey Nets vs. Detroit Pistons*



<center>*







vs.







</center>*






































*vs.*









































</center>*







Bench:*

*F* - Rodney Rogers 
*G* - Lucious Harris 
*F* - Aaron Williams 
*G* - Brandon Armstrong 
*F* - Brian Scalabrine 
*G/F* - Tamar Slay 
*F* - Zoran Planinic



</center>*







Bench:*

*G* - Lindsey Hunter 
*F/C* - Mehmet Okur 
*F* - Corliss Williamson
*G* - Mike James
*F* - Darvin Ham 
*F/C* - Darko Milicic 
*C* - Elden Campbell

Its another do or die game for the pistons. This time its on our homecourt and we get a few days off to rest. I think the pistons have the momentum and should be able to win this game.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

This is according to the Detroit Pistons website.

Here are the two (2) possible schedule scenarios for Thursday, May 20. 

1. If Game 7 is necessary in the Indiana-Miami series. 

Game 7 Detroit vs. New Jersey - 7:00PM (EST) - UPN-50 / ESPN 

2. If Game 7 is not necessary in the Indiana-Miami series. 

Game 7 Detroit vs. New Jersey - 8:00PM (EST) - UPN-50 / ESPN 

http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/game_seven_scenarios.html


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Historically the home team wins game 7 83% of the time.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Historically the home team wins game 7 83% of the time.


I'll take those odds. 

There's not much room for analysis left in this series. Both teams have seen the other team at its best and know what they have to do to win. The Nets get out and run -- they win. The Pistons slow it down and make it a halfcourt affair -- we win.

Continuing to use our depth and size advantage will be key. The Nets can't contend with us when we use our size to our advantage. LB should keep in mind that we built our big lead _in New Jersey_ because we used our size adavantage. We won the first two games at home because we pounded the ball down low and again used our size advantage. As long as we continue to force the Nets to matchup with us and don't try to "go small" with them we should be in good shape. The Nets will bring their best effort in this game and they have already proven they can beat us on our court, so it would bode well for the Pistons to come out fired up and firing on all cylinders.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

I can't believe the next game isn't until Thursday. I mean, I guess it's good for us considering the state Chauncey and Rasheed have been in, but it still seems a little ridiculous.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> This is according to the Detroit Pistons website.
> 
> Here are the two (2) possible schedule scenarios for Thursday, May 20.
> ...


Well if that's the case I want Miami to win Game 6. On the 7:00 games I can get home from school, play basketball and go on the computer until dinner, do some homework and watch the game. Usually I'm just waiting around for 8:00 games.

And thank God we get to listen to George and Bill instead of those lowsy ESPN announcers!


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case I want Miami to win Game 6. On the 7:00 games I can get home from school, play basketball and go on the computer until dinner, do some homework and watch the game. Usually I'm just waiting around for 8:00 games.
> ...


For my own selfish reason I want the game to start at 8. My friend got tickets to the game so I get to go but I have to work till 6:00.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Everything gets thrown out the window in game 7's. It doesn't matter who the better team is, one hot hand can win a series- and it doesn't matter whose hand it is.

The Pistons have to play well, and someone will have to step up. Rip and Chauncey are the obvious choices, they always seem to step up most when they are most needed- and the home crowd definately one hurt things.

It's important they don't try to win the game in the first 5 minutes, if they play like the team they know they are and have been all year, I really like our chances. If people try to do too much as individuals, things could get hairy.

Like in Game 6, you know effort won't be an issue in this game, but the same is true for the Nets.

We have the size, we have the depth, and we have homecourt. We just have to get it done.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Pacers won, game set for 8:00.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Me and a buddy or two of mine were gonna make a road trip leaving school on thursday and driving down but all the tickets are sold out. That is why I am praying we make it to the next round.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Historically the home team wins game 7 83% of the time.


Percent of teams win after victories (estimated from what i've heard during broadcasts) and my reaction during this series.

Teams that win game one win 75% - :no: 

Teams that win game five win 85% - :rbanana: 

Home teams win game seven 83% - :whoknows:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

47.6, 43.6, 43.8

Pistons shooting % in wins...


28.9, 36.9, 37.8

Pistns shooting % in losses...

It's pretty simple make some shots and the Nets can't run as much and we can set up our press. 

Whoever can establish their "style" will win this game.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Whoever can establish their "style" will win this game.


Yep if the Nets are running their fast break I don't see how the pistons win it and if the pistons slow it down I don't see how the Nets win it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> TRASH TALK? A reporter for the Yes network, which broadcasts the Nets and other New York teams, asked several players whether they had heard that the Pistons yelled, "Bring on Indiana! Bring on Indiana!" in the locker room after Sunday's victory. The Nets didn't bite and downplayed the alleged trash-talking.
> 
> "They ain't won nothing yet," Martin said.


I wonder if this is true, because now isn't the time to provide teams with billboard material.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> With childlike energy, sprinter's speed and the talent of an NBA standout, Richard Hamilton creates headaches for those who have to guard him.
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd is finding that out.
> ...


Shame on the people who thought J. Kidd could guard Rip, you know who you are...




Full Article


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

It sucks that we only get one day to prepare for Indiana. Game 1 is Saturday.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> It sucks that we only get one day to prepare for Indiana. Game 1 is Saturday.


lets worry about getting through thursdays game first.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am ready for Game Seven between the Wolves and the Kings, I need to train to learn how to control my emotions and this is a test game. No offence to MLKG but I am rooting against the Wolves. A friend of mine is going for the T-Wolves and also we did pre-series predictions and I chose the Kings. Dun dun dunnnn...

As for Rip, he is god. Yes, god.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I am ready for Game Seven between the Wolves and the Kings, I need to train to learn how to control my emotions and this is a test game. No offence to MLKG but I am rooting against the Wolves. A friend of mine is going for the T-Wolves and also we did pre-series predictions and I chose the Kings. Dun dun dunnnn...
> 
> As for Rip, he is god. Yes, god.


I'm rooting for the Kings because if we face them in the finals Darko could get minutes to set some of his pattened screens


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> lets worry about getting through thursdays game first.


That was just my subtle way of predicting a Game 7 victory.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey grey-

Where do you live in Marquette? Do you work for NMU or are you a student?


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Where do you live in Marquette? Do you work for NMU or are you a student?


_No_ to all of the above.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Everyone appreciates what Dumars has done, for the most part. Everyone likes calculated risk, unless it doesn’t work.
> 
> Pressure? Nahhh.
> 
> ...


Article talking about the "pressure" on the Pistons or lack thereof.

Full Article


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> 
> 
> _No_ to all of the above.



Then why does your location say Northern Michigan?


----------



## KingOfCrunk_DPiston (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> It sucks that we only get one day to prepare for Indiana. Game 1 is Saturday.


True dat


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Tonight's game is on UPN-50 and ESPN. For me this is a no brainer. UPN has the best commentating duo of all-time (Blaha and Laimbeer), and their picture has been up to par with TNT and ESPN in the playoffs. 

My favorite Blaha-ism is "Don't look now, Pistons down just a dozen!" He's like 60 and talks like a 25 year old: "Big Nasty, the show and go off the high glass and in! Count that baby and the foul!" Gotta love him...


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

game time about 4 hours away, and i am very pumped right now, im not sure how im gonna kill the time untill tipoff.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

*Lamb's Lowdown*

1. Share the Rock
• The Pistons are at their best when they have good ball movement

2. Contain Jason Kidd
• Limit the Nets fast-break points, Kidd gets it all started.

3. Bench
• Expose their glaring weakness, solid bench play from the Pistons should win this game.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Tonight's game is on UPN-50 and ESPN. For me this is a no brainer. UPN has the best commentating duo of all-time (Blaha and Laimbeer), and their picture has been up to par with TNT and ESPN in the playoffs.
> 
> My favorite Blaha-ism is "Don't look now, Pistons down just a dozen!" He's like 60 and talks like a 25 year old: "Big Nasty, the show and go off the high glass and in! Count that baby and the foul!" Gotta love him...


i also like the guy from fox sports net, i cant remember his name right now, but when chauncey would hit big shots, hed say stuff like "CHAUNCEY UNCONCHIONABLE SHOT, HE HAS NO REMORSE FOR THE OTHER TEAM" and stuff like that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this a must win game? I think so.  

Things the Pistons must do to win the game, and if they do do these things they will win:

1) Come out with energy. Ruin the Nets confidence early on, and don't let them get out and running. There's no reason for low effort tonight, because it doesn't get any bigger. You either win and keep playing or you lose and keep playing, but if you lose your playing golf rather than fighting for a NBA championship.

2) Take care of the basketball. Turnovers lead to easy Nets points, so don't shoot yourself in the foot. The Nets won't beat the Pistons in a half court game, they've got to get out and start running. Don't let that happen by taking good care of the ball.

3) Rebound the basketball. Don't let KMart, Williams, Collins, and others gobble up offensive rebounds and get second and third chances from close range. Limit them to one shot.

4) Have fun and play Pistons basketball. Share the ball, don't be selfish. Keep the ball moving on the offensive end, and help each other out on defensive.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> i also like the guy from fox sports net


I love Fred Mcleod. 

http://madrabbit.net/temp/mcleod.mp3 (988kb)


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

New Jersey is very obviously trying to "rest" Jason Kidd while he still plays. They can't aford for him to go out of the game so he looks to be saving himself for the stretch run. Ouf offense looks extremely ugly right now, but we're up 1, that's a pretty good sign.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

21-14 after one... I think the Nets have overanalyzed on this "resting" J. Kidd while he's playing thing, it has taken him out of the offense. All he is doing is giving the ball up and getting out of the way save for the first couple of fast breaks in the beginning of the game.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Man I wish I had shelled out the 45 dollars for a ticket to this game. The crowd is so amazing right now, I almost feel Im there with my surround sound on and turned all the way up.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Hell of a half for the Pistons, the first couple minutes were shaky, but after that we played pistons ball. The Nets look terrible in the halfcourt and it seemed like all their baskets came from the fastbreak. With that being said, they still are the 2x Eastern Conference champs and a run is expected. We have a 12 point headstart and we should be able to keep it as long as we play our style of ball.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

:drool:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Don't do 'em like that Ben. The offensive juggernaut Ben Wallace going to work.

:laugh:


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

It looked like the Nets were getting back into it a little bit then.......... BAM Chauncey for three and then Rip for three and now the alley-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP. This is great:grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Memo on the oop! Hilarious... :laugh:


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

I hope Larry Brown puts in the scrubs at 5 minutes. We really don't need any injuries in this run away win.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

We need Darko in to block a few shots, Ham to dunk on a few people and Hunter to drain some threes.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrfrodo</b>!
> I hope Larry Brown puts in the scrubs at 5 minutes. We really don't need any injuries in this run away win.


Just run the score up on them for doing it to us in the "70 point" game. They scratched our backs, we should scratch theirs.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> It sucks that we only get one day to prepare for Indiana. Game 1 is Saturday.


Good call. Darko Time!


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

The human cigar


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

How's that for karma, they only score 69 points.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Well look at this....... New Jersey may have gotten there 71 points in the regular season but in Game 7 they only manage 69 I'll take it any time!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

wooooo hoooooo
that was such a sweet game


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

Bring on the Pacers!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> Bring on the Pacers!


thats what i was thinking, its the series we have wanted all year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

How much do you guys hate the ESPN announcers.
Every time I turned it on they were talking about how wonderful the Nets were.

How annoying.
Glad the Pistons beat the Nets.

Kenyon Martins box score looks decent but he was 3 for 9 during most of the first 3 quarters and Jason Kidd didn't make a shot. WOW, That team is nothing with out Jason and I think that was proved tonight.

I liked watching NJ lose.lol (Sorry Nets fans)


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> How much do you guys hate the ESPN announcers.
> Every time I turned it on they were talking about how wonderful the Nets were.



Luckily I was watching the hometown broadcast on UPN 50 from George Blaha and Bill Laimbeer. I was really glad they were on because I am not a big fan of ESPN's coverage.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Good luck...punks


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Who else say Blaha on the replay after the Tay three? Man, Tay hit that three and Blaha was up standing at the scorers table wearing that goofy shirt. I'd love to see a picture of that.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Well guys it was crazy at the palace tonight. I actually hoped for a lot closer of a game as crazy as that might sound. I paid 45 dollars for a crappy seat and 7.50 for each beer I threw down. I was hoping for at least 3 or 4 overtimes so at least I would get my moneys worth. In the end I am happy the pistons won and I am happy we get the pacers. I think the pistons matchup against the pacers much better than they did the Nets.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

This game was well out of the Nets' reach late in the 4th quarter, so why was Rasheed still playing?

I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> ...Blaha was up standing at the scorers table wearing that goofy shirt. I'd love to see a picture of that.


Well, it's not the scene you described, but here's the goofy shirt.

http://madrabbit.net/temp/blaha.jpg

That's from the ESPN broadcast, after they replayed Blaha's WDFN call of Chauncey's three-pointer in Game 5.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Grey</b>!
> This game was well out of the Nets' reach late in the 4th quarter, so why was Rasheed still playing?
> 
> I guess that's a good sign.


Maybe... I think Rasheed will have an easier time, injury wise, against Indiana than New Jersey. Not because it's an easier matchup but because he won't and the Pistons won't have to run as much. That's a good sign for us.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> How much do you guys hate the ESPN announcers.
> Every time I turned it on they were talking about how wonderful the Nets were.
> 
> ...


It's alright, I think Nets fan like watching Raef in a Celtics jersey.

-Petey


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Well I am glad someone is going to enjoy that.lol

Why would Nets fan enjoy it anyway??




> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's alright, I think Nets fan like watching Raef in a Celtics jersey.
> ...


----------



## slamnjam (Mar 4, 2004)

Additional Game 7 info.

Game Recap 
BoxScore


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)




----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

Great game, the crowd was awesome, I was a little hesitant about laying down $45 to be in the corner of the upper bowl but it was definitely worth it. I'm so glad we beat New Jersey, I don't know what I would have done if they would have beat us but I would have been really pissed off.

Ben played amazing on both ends of the floor, I don't think you can count on him going 8-10 and knocking down those jumpers like that very often and normally I'd be mad to see him taking all those shots but he made him so I guess you can't complain. I thought Rip missed a lot of shots that he normally makes, seemed like everything that went in for him was either a 3 or a lay up. Memo played solid once again but not spectacular and Sheed was also good, but he was 6-11 from 2 and 0-5 from 3. That is not going to get it done against Indy. Rasheed cannot be taking 5 3 pointers a night, and it would be nice to see Tayshaun make more than 1 out of 9 shots once in a while.

Thank God we beat the Nets. Losing to my least favorite team in the NBA two years in a row would have been awful.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I thought that this game was a very well played game by the Pistons. If you take a look at things I thought they needed to accomplish to win the game, they accomplished each and every one. They rebounded, they shared the ball, they took care of the ball, they didn't let the Nets get out and run a whole lot, and they limited the Nets second chances. That's the formula you need to accomplish to win basketball games. The Pistons won't lose a series if they can do those things.

Ben Wallace had a spectacular game. Making jumpshots is usually not in his arsenal, but he was stepping out and knocking him down. It's not going to continue, atleast I don't think it can, but it would be nice. Mehmet Okur was very good off the bench, providing seven rebounds. I thought Rasheed had a nice all around night, and Corliss was nice off the bench. In fact, I'd be hard to pick out one player that didn't really play all that well, I just wish Tayshaun would start hitting some shots. Maybe that three he hit at the end of last nights game will be the sparkplug he needs going into the next series against the Pacers.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> .... I just wish Tayshaun would start hitting some shots. Maybe that three he hit at the end of last nights game will be the sparkplug he needs going into the next series against the Pacers.


Unfortunately I don't see that from Tayshaun. If you look at his interviews after game 7 he talks about "he'll take it everytime if we can win and he shoots from the field like that". It's like he is content with the W, which is fine, but he also has to realize that if he keeps playing like that then our chances of advancing lower with each coming round. I hope he sees the big picture or LB pounds it in his head what we need from him.


----------

